# Sichere Server/Client Architektur



## stulleman (1. Aug 2014)

Hallo Forum,

ich wage mich gerade an ein kleines Projekt, das den sicheren Datenaustausch zwischen mehreren Clients ermöglichen soll.
Grundsätzliche Netzwerk-Kenntnisse besitze ich natürlich.

Zur Zeit habe ich ungefähr das hier aufgebaut:
- Server der Clients annimmt, und jeweils einen eigenen Thread erstellt.
- Clients, die zum Server verbinden können.
- Clients die normal Textnachrichten und Byte-Array verschicken können.

Meine eigentlich Frage bezieht sich jetzt auf die Sicherheit.
Ich habe mir viel zu dem Thema durchgelesen, und bin am Ende bei RSA für den Schlüsselaustausch und AES für die eigentliche Verschlüsselung gelandet. 
Hört sich das Sinnvoll an? Und wenn ja, wie viel wird üblicher weise verschlüsselt? Jedes Bit was versendet wird? Oder nur die sensiblen Daten, wie Texte? 

Ich hoffe mich kann einer aufklären!
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Phash (1. Aug 2014)

Verschlüsselung ist sehr komplex...

dein Ansatz passt schon - Beispiele dafür gibts ja genug.

Verschlüsseln kannst du eigentlich alles - also den kompletten Stream oder die komplette Nachricht, die verschickt werden soll.

Teilweise wird auch zweimal verschlüsselt:
einmal mit dem Schlüssel des Servers, einmal mit dem des Clients.

Damit weiss man von aussen nur, welcher Server angesprochen wird, aber nicht, welcher Benutzer auf dem Server
Der Server kann dann den Benutzer adressieren, kann aber den Inhalt des Client-Pakets nicht lesen


----------

